# Im too obsessed with these pups!!



## Leanne1989 (Nov 11, 2007)

Here you go...the grey coloured girl is so tiny!! got such a sweet little nature 
The gold boy is so lazy!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

OMG i don't blame u being obsessed , They are friggin gorgeous, Their really coming along nicly, Ild love one 
I look forward to seeing these babys  The more picture's the better


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

They are so gorgeous you could just eat them up with a spoon


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are beautiful,, and we need lots of pics,, we are obsessed with them to now,, they are gorgeous,!!!!!!are you keeping one,?????


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh so sweet


----------



## Leanne1989 (Nov 11, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> they are beautiful,, and we need lots of pics,, we are obsessed with them to now,, they are gorgeous,!!!!!!are you keeping one,?????


Hehe how did you know i was keeping one!? The little girl is ust too adorable!! dont tell anyone though
Thanks for all the lovely comments guys!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

awww look at their little eyes... my heart melts


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

hi what breed are they? they are really cute x


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

hi what breed are they? they are really cute x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are gorgeous little pups so so cute


----------



## Leanne1989 (Nov 11, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> hi what breed are they? they are really cute x


Thanks!! They are longcoat chihuahuas


----------

